# Regular Season Game 53 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (22-30) @ Phoenix Suns (34-17)*​*Thursday, February 16, 10:00 p.m.*​*US Airways Center*​






@







*ROCKETS*




































Alston / Wesley / McGrady / Howard / Yao 

*SUNS*




































Nash / Bell / Diaw / Marion / Thomas​
Rockets.com Preview 


> The red hot Rockets return to action Thursday as they travel to Phoenix for a match-up with the Suns. Houston (22-30) has won seven of its last eight games. Phoenix (33-17) will play in Denver Wednesday night before hosting the Rockets Thursday. The Suns enter play Wednesday winners of seven of their last nine games and are displaying dominance despite the absence of Amare Stoudemire for every game on the schedule thus far.
> 
> Thursday will be the second of three games between these two teams this season. Phoenix defeated Houston 100-88 Nov. 23 at Toyota Center. Every Suns starter scored in double figures in the win, led by Shawn Marion’s 19 points. Derek Anderson led the Rockets with 23 points off the bench for a Houston team without the services of Tracy McGrady and Rafer Alston.
> 
> ...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Like I said before with the clippers game... If Yao and Tmac put up their usual numbers, and if rafer gets his 10+pts and 10+assists, there isnt any reason we cant beat this team. This is a MUST win, and can show us our real potential for the remainder of the season. 

We must contain and shut down the suns offensive game.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I hope Yao brings his track shoes....=)



Theres no way Yao does anything great in this game.


Hes gonna get tired half way through the first.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> I hope Yao brings his track shoes....=)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im worried about...


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> Theres no way Yao does anything great in this game.
> Hes gonna get tired half way through the first.


Funny, last season he averaged 17.5 points and 13 rebounds per game on 54% from the field against the Suns, while playing excellent defense on Amare Stoudemire. The biggest issue for Yao when playing these running teams like the Suns and Nets and Sonics is his consistency. He can have a great game, or he can do nothing. But then again, his consistency is an issue against any team.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, hes inconsistent.


Last game was awful but this game I expect to be worse due to Yaos abscent of recent weeks.


But who knows.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Coaching's gonna be key. Gotta give D'antoni credit for being a creative and adaptive coach, whereas you can pretty much guess everything Gumby can pull off on offense.

Rebounding will be key. Stro's gotta keep up his good play from last game and go up again Marion. Yao must play like the all-star that he is and can't get shut down.

A tough assignment, but if we truly believe we're contenders with this line-up, then we gotta win.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i hope the suns "start" diaw at center like they did last game and let him "guard" yao in the post. ryan bowen won't be playing minutes this game(unless it's a blowout), so i see the suns having a lot of trouble with yao in the post.

this isn't a must win, but it would be a big win to keep the confidence up. a win here and i guarantee playoffs.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

This will be on TV. :banana: 

I think the Suns will play "scared" against Yao. In other words, they'll triple-team him. 

And contrary to what other people said, last game against the Suns, Diaw did not "hold" Yao at all. The Suns merely triple-teamed him all the time, and with T-Mac out Yao couldn't receive a pass.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

i have a feeling Yao will have a big game. A huge game... if they do double/triple him then the others have to make them pay... hopefully the big win against LAC is the start of something big...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i think this could be a game we will need to call on stro for, he can run floor and is reasonably quick


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> This will be on TV. :banana:


which HK TV channel will this game be on? no TV channel in China will carry this game


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

im so dam pissed.
yesterday we had our cable removed meaning I DONT HAVE TNT ANYMORE!! 

AHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> Yeah, hes inconsistent.
> 
> 
> Last game was awful but this game I expect to be worse due to Yaos abscent of recent weeks.
> ...


Yao's actually been more consistent after coming back from his toe surgery. 
Last game was due to the fact that Ryan Bowen's man doubled up on Yao from the get-go. THis time around is different.


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

this is our hardest game in like a 3 weeks, i can't wait till tip off, im in rhode island so i wont watch all of it (i might) because it starts at 10:30, which means it ends at 1:30

anyways if the suns make all of their threes were done, if we contain them we win, easy as that


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

zhaizor said:


> im so dam pissed.
> yesterday we had our cable removed meaning I DONT HAVE TNT ANYMORE!!
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHH


Sports bars are your friend :-D


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

My feeling is this game is going to be closer than it should. Suns can easily beat Rocket even without Amare but with back-to-back (from Denver back to PHX) and us being a running team, I feel we'll have a big lead at half and then T-MAC goes on fire and our shots keep falling short and the game becomes closer. Hopefully it doesn't get closer to with 3pt 'cause Suns is 0-6 when game is decided by 3pt or less. lol And please no Overtimes! 

James Jones got injured so Bell had to play 43mins last night... not very good sign 'cause he'll be guarding T-MAC.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

jibikao said:


> My feeling is this game is going to be closer than it should. *Suns can easily beat Rocket even without Amare * but with back-to-back (from Denver back to PHX) and us being a running team, I feel we'll have a big lead at half and then T-MAC goes on fire and our shots keep falling short and the game becomes closer. Hopefully it doesn't get closer to with 3pt 'cause Suns is 0-6 when game is decided by 3pt or less. lol And please no Overtimes!
> 
> James Jones got injured so Bell had to play 43mins last night... not very good sign 'cause he'll be guarding T-MAC.


Wow i love how people pull s**t outta their as$es.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

oh,crap,finally got in here,what's wrong with the server of BBB.NET?

the Suns just can't miss. They just keep making jumpers...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

down 31-18 end of 1st


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> oh,crap,finally got in here,what's wrong with the server of BBB.NET?
> 
> the Suns just can't miss


yeah took me a while as well to get in...

Im really liking bogans tho


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Bogans is the only one looking comfortable out there. Everyone else appears jittery. Yao's being double-teamed without the ball again, and we're not taking advantage of it.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Why the hell are we always double teaming and leaving the Suns guys open for 3!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

were getting whooped, we cant get anything in the basket.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Rockets don't look like a team that was ready to play this game.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Has JVG already given up or sth? Why the hell leave both TMAC and Yao out and keep the freaking Bowen in?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

come on tmac...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Typical Yao, gets off to a slow start and never gets into it. We're going to have to pick and roll with McGrady and Swift the whole game.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

This is going to be worse than the Philadelphia-Chicago game.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

This is disturbing. Don't even play our All-Stars in the 2nd half. McGrady can't dunk anymore and Yao has no purpose in this game.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

63-31 after half. *They have more than double our points.*

D'Antoni obviously prepared his troops better than Gumby did. Out coached, out played.... man I don't even wanna follow this anymore


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Can I throw up now?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> Can I throw up now?


Yes, you can.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

We r getting beat like they beat the Heat


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

we suck


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> Wow i love how people pull s**t outta their as$es.



You might want to back track on this comment about what he said....


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

How many games do we have left against Phoenix??


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

this reminds me of game 7 mavs


FIRE JEFF VAN GUNDY!! RRRRRR
We are defensive minded? YEAH RIGHT, the only reason we keep our opponents scoring low is cause we shoot less than other teams meaning they get less possesions.

Offense? WHERE? Suns are known for their pathetic defense, too bad we cant even hit an open jumper on them. 

WHAT IS THE POINT OF HAVING BOWEN AND JON BARRY IN THERE & TMAC AND YAO BENCHED IN THE 2ND? NO DEF, & NO SCORING. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
jeff pisses me off, let Yao play, hit some jumpers, this way this opens up yao. too late now. I turned off the tv, i was waiting all day for this.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

:frenchy:

I'm going back to work for once, I can't stand this anymore.

Give Steve Nash the MVP and let's go home.


----------



## chadblazed420 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pasha The Great said:


> Can I throw up now?


lol :biggrin: dont worry buddy the suns have done this alot to alota of good teams this year, some people forget the suns beat the spurs this year allready, right now the rockets probly couldnt challenge the spurs or the mavericks, just from the way they been playin lately, when healthy they won 4 straight I think, rafer looks like he has his game back on lately, he hasent threaten to retire yet so thats a good thing, rafer has been known to not have thick enough skin, but coaches like vangundy can motivate him I guess, mind tricks alston only 2/8 in 19 min.

Last year i watched alot of alstons games, with the raptors of course, from his stats this year watching from afar, not seein alota houston games except a few, Rafer always loved the 3 ball in toronto man, he can be a good slasher and disher like his performance vs the clips 17,13 and 5 steals. I always liked rafers game tho when he was with the raps, he game you everythin he had almost every game he could full energy, the knock on him tho was he could get into the paint, just could never finish on most times, then his floor game hurts decison making I think man. I would expect they play Alston alot in the 2nd half, only to try and matchup on Nash as best he could, with barbosa and house, its a tough matchup for rockets, good for the suns tho


----------



## Chasemeifucan (Jun 27, 2003)

Banned.


----------



## chadblazed420 (Feb 17, 2006)

zhaizor said:


> this reminds me of game 7 mavs
> 
> 
> FIRE JEFF VAN GUNDY!! RRRRRR
> ...


lol ouch man, yeah game 7 vs dallas was tough I guess lol spanked so bad heh, my guess is rafer plays more minutes to try contain Nash or barbosa/house, mismatches tonight are gettin exposed with the rockets bigs I think, im not watching the game on TV so i cant say whats goin on exactly but the suns have done this to alota teams... When phoenix makes 12+ 3 balls in a game its tough to knock them down, or even come back in the game like tonight, stuck 32 at the half, 16-3 in helpers for phoenix wont win that way haha :biggrin:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I knew this was gonna happen from the first shot. Whenever we start out bricking we end bricking. 

I knew this would happen after we put up 128 against the Clips. Anytime we put up a lot of points in one game, the next one we can't do crap.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

McGrady has become pretty horrible at finishing around the basket. I could attribute it to the injury, but it's a problem he has had for a while now.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I don't really care whats going on in T-Macs life, he needs to do what he's paid to do.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

this is almost funny now... I hope we lose by 50 so something drastic is done to this team.


----------



## Chasemeifucan (Jun 27, 2003)

Edited.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

5 man sub coming up!


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

sherwin said:


> I knew this was gonna happen from the first shot. Whenever we start out bricking we end bricking.
> 
> I knew this would happen after we put up 128 against the Clips. Anytime we put up a lot of points in one game, the next one we can't do crap.


 yep, couldn't make a shot in the first qt....lord knows houston wasn't gonna stop Phoenix from drilling jumpers. Houston entire defensive philosophy is shut down the paint. Just take a couple of dribbles to the hoop and the whole damn collapes and you'll have to beat them over the top.

Just add Phoenix to the list that includes San Antonio and probably Detroit when they're clicking of teams Houston doesn't match up with at all.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I think it is great that we are getting our butt kicked tonight. This slaughter will hopefully have Les on the phone with CD saying: "I am embarassed. Let's make one more BIG trade before the deadlline!"

Rocket Exec's need to decide if they really want to make a push for the playoffs this year or if they should tank the rest of the season in order get a top 7 pick. Anything less than a top 7 pick will not do anything for this team.

Long Term or Short Term team goals????????


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

jdiggidy said:


> I think it is great that we are getting our butt kicked tonight. This slaughter will hopefully have Les on the phone with CD saying: "I am embarassed. Let's make one more BIG trade before the deadlline!"
> 
> Rocket Exec's need to decide if they really want to make a push for the playoffs this year or if they should tank the rest of the season in order get a top 7 pick. Anything less than a top 7 pick will not do anything for this team.
> 
> Long Term or Short Term team goals????????


 I doubt this will trigger a trade, just a great shooting game from Phoenix that Houston could never get into.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

What's the record for the largest deficit during a regular season game?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

if we lose by 50 im going to barf


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> What's the record for the largest deficit during a regular season game?


the cavs once beat the heat by 68 points.

the second worst was portlands 66 point loss to the pacers


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> the cavs once beat the heat by 68 points.
> 
> the second worst was portlands 66 point loss to the pacers


oh, seems we have no chance to break the record


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

gotdamn Houston's not going crack 80pts!

oh well, it sucks to take it up the *** like this right before the break BUT 7 out of 9 is really good.

Its just a shame that just like last year when starts slow they're guranteed to loose


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

hopefully we do lose by 50. stupid CD needs to stop daddling around trading for players like Mario Lampeij and do something real.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

im back to "lets draft lamarcus aldridge" mode.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

wow.

i guess we'll know if we're going to make the playoffs after the allstar break.

either this motivates the team or just destroys them.

wow.

what a pathetic game by the rockets and great game by the suns.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Seriously I don't know who to blame for this, maybe u can blame their hot shooting. They can blowout any great team when they r hot. I believe we can beat them, just not tonite.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It's just sad to see how the Rockets handled this game. The key to beating Phoenix is playing physical, something this team has not shown it can do. Doubling Nash, who was embarassing Rafer, was also necessary but you never saw it. Add that with Phoenix's super hot shooting, it was a blowout waiting to happen. Phoenix doesn't defend the paint, so putting Yao on the perimeter to set screens was the killer blow for Houston. You have to take advantage of the doubles he gets, and JVG really struggles against teams that know how to move the ball around.

TMac continues to dissapoint.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

One of those nights where everything that could have went wrong, did go wrong.

No D, no O, no 3s, no stopping 3s, no inside game, no outside game, no stopping anyone, no fight, no anything.

Just an overall beat down by the Suns...big time setback, and sadly, this is the last game before the break, so they can't redeem themselves like say...this weekend. (They can on tuesday, though.)


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

ewwwww…looks like T-mac and Yao are taking this in stride...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

STROMILE SWIFT IS NOT HAkEEM OLAJUWON. STOP TRYING.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> STROMILE SWIFT IS NOT HAkEEM OLAJUWON. STOP TRYING.


This is the ONLY thing that made me laugh tonight...

oh and REP but dang it! 

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Pimped Out again."


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> STROMILE SWIFT IS NOT HAkEEM OLAJUWON. STOP TRYING.


ouch, not like that


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> This is the ONLY thing that made me laugh tonight...
> 
> oh and REP but dang it!
> 
> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Pimped Out again."


then spread some rep around.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Man, that was hellish. Steve Nash just spanked the Rockets and sent them to their rooms with no dinner. How does a team with Tracy McGrady and Yao Ming lose that way?

Guess there's a reason Nash is the MVP, but _wowsers_. Even I felt sorry for Houston watching that.

Laurie


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> Wow i love how people pull s**t outta their as$es.


Yeah I hate that too.. But it looks like.... you were the one that did it.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

We did get quite a few opportunities to score. But, as was sometimes the case last season, we were missing everything. So there's no need to overreact. This doesn't spell the end of the season. 

Good point about wasting Yao by continually sending him to the perimeter. Kurt Thomas can't guard him, so they're hurling defense at him every time. Should create plenty of open shots. (We also have to take those shots when the opportunity is presented. Wesley is hesitant to shoot this season unless he is completely open. So he often ends up faking and passing off, or stuck with the ball with a few seconds left on the shot clock, and resorts to driving wildly into the paint, inevitably leading to a rejection.)

You know how when a superstar steps onto the court, you can just see the change in the game? T-Mac used to be like that, but he has no presence any more.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

well on the bright side, all the rockets fans here just got repped


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I really wouldnt want to be on the plane back to houston with JVG tearing them a new a-hole right about now...


man, i can only emagine. He looked PISSED on the bench


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I really wouldnt want to be on the plane back to houston with JVG tearing them a new a-hole right about now...
> 
> 
> man, i can only emagine. He looked PISSED on the bench


He should be pissed at himself. Way to prepare our guys Jeff.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

What a massacre... What exactly is wrong with T-Mac of late? Like I know he's been having the back problems, but what else is bothering him?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Hakeem said:


> Good point about wasting Yao by continually sending him to the perimeter. Kurt Thomas can't guard him, so they're hurling defense at him every time. Should create plenty of open shots. (We also have to take those shots when the opportunity is presented. Wesley is hesitant to shoot this season unless he is completely open. So he often ends up faking and passing off, or stuck with the ball with a few seconds left on the shot clock, and resorts to driving wildly into the paint, inevitably leading to a rejection.)


yeah. the suns doubled yao any time he touched the ball and sometimes would send the double just to deny it. but for some reason the rockets were content just passing around the perimeter until the defense could recover instead of taking their open shots. if they don't go in, then they don't do in, but when you're wide open, you have to take it.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

This is a disgrace. Thankfully I did not tune into this game.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Thankfully, we were playing the Suns,not the Raptors.:jam:
If we wanna make the playoffs,we should never play like this again! :curse:
Jeff, any ideas?:wait:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i wonder what the word on sura is...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

pathetic coaching and playing


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> i wonder what the word on sura is...


I read somewhere that he won't be back


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

zhaizor said:


> this reminds me of game 7 mavs
> 
> 
> FIRE JEFF VAN GUNDY!! RRRRRR
> ...


Keep dreaming that Suns "are known for their pathetic defense"... just keep dreaming. If Suns' defense is that bad, I guess Rocket is the worst?? Just let the game speak the truth.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Okay, so obviously (by my screenname) where so ever Chuck Hayes goeth I goeth....

My question is to all of you hardcore Rockets fans...

What is up with Barry and Bowen?? 

They came in off the bench in the first half of the game and did well... nothing. I think Bowen had a couple of rebounds... but that's about it. Guys off the bench should give the team a spark when its down and play solid to keep a lead. These two didn't seem to do either.

So are they good and just play bad in National televised games (which their stat lines suggest is not true) or is there some other reason JVG puts them into the game?

To be honest, JVG's substitution sequencing was impossible to understand. Instead of trying to make the Suns play a slowed down game with the inside (ie Yao) being the powerful prescence, he tried to beat them at their fast paced game.

Which obviously didn't work.... at ALL.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Okay, so obviously (by my screenname) where so ever Chuck Hayes goeth I goeth....
> 
> My question is to all of you hardcore Rockets fans...
> 
> ...


 no one knows why bowen plays. he just does. it cant be justified. at all.

barry can actually provide that spark but hes gettin old and it harder now and hes not the type of guy thats going to come in and light it up, he provides energy in the flow of the game, but the rockets had no flow in that game. unless you consider missing a shot and not gettin back in transition a flow.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

After watching that game until mid way into the third I finally turned it off. This was ugly, and nothing good to be gained out of it. Phoenix was on a back to back night too right? No rocket gets a game check for that game.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

We simply do not match up well against the Suns, who play the most bizarre game in the history of the NBA. I think it is a mockery of basketball. It's entertaining(not to all), but it will never win a championship. As long as Nash and D'antoni implements that kind of style, no Sun will get a championship ring. Mark my words. Jikibao, you can put this in your sig. The Spurs can run with the best of them, and so can the Pistons. But the main difference is that both of those teams can lock down in the fourth. Suns, on the other hand, cannot. In the end, Defense wins championships.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

hey kisstherim and yao mania, did you guys coordinate the messages on the rep you sent me?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> We simply do not match up well against the Suns, who play the most bizarre game in the history of the NBA. I think it is a mockery of basketball. It's entertaining(not to all), but it will never win a championship. As long as Nash and D'antoni implements that kind of style, no Sun will get a championship ring. Mark my words. Jikibao, you can put this in your sig. The Spurs can run with the best of them, and so can the Pistons. But the main difference is that both of those teams can lock down in the fourth. Suns, on the other hand, cannot. In the end, Defense wins championships.


Your argument is inconsistent to the point that it seems like you just want to get at Suns fans. You start your argument by talking about offense and end it with defense. The entertaining part of the Suns is their offense. The system that Nash and D'Antoni implement, that you brought up...what does that have to do with defense winning championships? If the Suns could play lockdown defense, then their "mockery" offense would be just fine. Their problem is that they don't have the anchor on defense that San Antonio and Detroit does. That has nothing to do with the system, it has to do with not having the right players to play great defense.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Keep dreaming that Suns "are known for their pathetic defense"... just keep dreaming. If Suns' defense is that bad, I guess Rocket is the worst?? *Just let the game speak the truth.*


u do know just one game can't speak that loud?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> hey kisstherim and yao mania, did you guys coordinate the messages on the rep you sent me?


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I find it idiotic that the Suns talked about their "great defense" and how they "contained the Rockets" and that it was their "best defensive effort of the year".

That's baloney. The Suns had terrible defense. It was just the Rockets. I was ashamed to watch the Rockets. They put forth no effort, no spirit, no energy, no fight, no nothing.

How can you play so badly that the whole second half was garbage time? How could you play so badly that Jeff Van Gundy had to take out the whole starting five with 18 minutes left in the game? Did you think this was the All-Star Game? Did you think this isn't for keeps? Did you think you were playing pickup in the backyard? Come on, this is your livelihood, and yet you play like it's your hobby or something.

To anyone who says that this was Jeff Van Gundy's fault, they did not watch the game. It was the team's fault. Every player down there played lackadaisally. T-Mac didn't drive to the basket at all that game. Even Yao. Yao, how can you get 0 rebounds? How? 

This was a disgrace. I completely agree with Jeff when he said this was disgusting.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


>


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


>


Oh,finally somebody found out the secret: "Kisstherim" is the just the screename which "Yao Mania" used for his bad posts.

:biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

kisstherim said:


> u do know just one game can't speak that loud?


Well, depends though. We did win by a lot.

As for people talking about our defense again, we're improved. Of course we're not as good as Spurs or Pistons, no one expects us to but we're not nearly as bad as last yr. When you guys aren't hitting shots, why should we do anything? Especially being up as we were? If you watch other games, you'd see how we've improved and we get called for fouls quite a bit. Don't base it off one game though. Bell, Thomas, Jones have given us more defensive minded players to go with Marion, and our bench is a lot better than last yrs.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> I find it idiotic that the Suns talked about their "great defense" and how they "contained the Rockets" and that it was their "best defensive effort of the year".
> 
> That's baloney. The Suns had terrible defense. It was just the Rockets. I was ashamed to watch the Rockets. They put forth no effort, no spirit, no energy, no fight, no nothing.
> 
> ...


Huh? Terrible defense? No way, that's way overboard. They did very well in their double teams, which will sometimes leave guys open. Maybe their defense wasn't fully the cause of the Rockets woes...but come on, it's completely insane to give it no credit. I just watched the game a second time, I definitely don't see whatever you were seeing regarding "terrible defense".

I don't know why McGrady settled for the jumper so much. His jumper was so lackadaisical and looked out of rhythm. He only drove it a couple times that I remember, but when he did he was way off. Only Swift took a lot of shots from within 12 feet, and they weren't very good for the most part. Dunno, I thought the Rockets were going to try to make a statement with this game.

One thing I noticed is that Yao doesn't seem to be very good at establishing position without the ball. That's what Kurt is great at defensively, denying position. But still, Yao would just get pushed out of there and catch the ball where it's too easy to double team. He needed to battle more so that the double takes longer to reach him, which gives the shooter more time to shoot an open shot. Well, just my thoughts...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


>


:laugh: 

Stop hacking into my account ktr!!


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> Huh? Terrible defense? No way, that's way overboard. They did very well in their double teams, which will sometimes leave guys open. Maybe their defense wasn't fully the cause of the Rockets woes...but come on, it's completely insane to give it no credit. I just watched the game a second time, I definitely don't see whatever you were seeing regarding "terrible defense".


I was slightly overexaggerating to make my point about how badly the Rockets played.



> One thing I noticed is that Yao doesn't seem to be very good at establishing position without the ball. That's what Kurt is great at defensively, denying position. But still, Yao would just get pushed out of there and catch the ball where it's too easy to double team. He needed to battle more so that the double takes longer to reach him, which gives the shooter more time to shoot an open shot. Well, just my thoughts...


Yao fights alright, but a lot of times he doesn't receive the ball.


----------

